# OPPSSSSSSSSSSSS   void!



## elody21 (Jul 6, 2006)

VOID VOID VOID VOID VOID VOID 
Ok. Yes I am loosing my mind! I did find the thread else where but still do not have the pot! I am pretty sure it was just on sale at either the store or web site. AC<s></s>


----------



## JimGo (Jul 6, 2006)

Alice,
It goes on sale pretty regularly, so keep watching the circulars.  Also, the manager of the HF near me said that if a sale price is printed in the glossy mailer that HF sends out, then the store will honor that price.  If the price is in one of the newspaper-like mailers, then the store may not honor the price because those are regional or local prices (of course, the WILL honor the price in the newspaper-like mailer(s) that cover their store).

Hope this helps!


Oh, and for anyone else looking, there are several threads, including:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15883&SearchTerms=paint,pot
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11891&SearchTerms=paint,pot
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15945&SearchTerms=pressure,pot
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15385&SearchTerms=pressure,pot
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12429&SearchTerms=pressure,pot
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12366&SearchTerms=pressure,pot
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12582&SearchTerms=pressure,pot
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11703&SearchTerms=paint,pot


----------



## elody21 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Jim.I will just have to wait for the next sale. I will be sure and bring the sale mailer with me the next time! AC


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 6, 2006)

When I find something on sale on the website and print out the page my local store has always honored the sale price. Never a question or hesitation.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by elody21_
> <br />Where did the pressure pot thread go? I thought it was here. I went to HF to get one and they were out and said when they come in the price is $79.00?! I checked the web site and could not find them.
> 
> FYI Did everyone know that the HF website and the stores are ran by different companies? At least that is what the manager of the store here said. So if something on the Website is on sale it doesn't mean it will be for sale in the store.
> ...


----------



## beamer (Jul 6, 2006)

harborfreight.com is not connected to the stores at all and they tell you as much when you complain about prices 

i have found harborfreightusa.com to at least have the products in the stores, but the only place they show prices are in the "specials" section where they show all the current fliers that are out.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jul 6, 2006)

I ordered one last week and they said it's B/O till July 21. This link still appears to work with the sale price so I think you should be able to order one.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93119

Maybe the Tuesday chat topic on casting caused a "run" on them[]


----------



## elody21 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks to all! Alice


----------



## Radman (Jul 21, 2006)

I went to our local HF and the price was $79.  Was told they'd honor the website price if I brought in a copy of it.  Ran home, printed it off and the realized I had a 15% coupon waiting to be used.  Walked out with a PP for $32 and change, tax included.  Not a bad deal at all[8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 21, 2006)

My local HF honors the web and catalog prices as well.  I need to go get mine while the sale price is good.


----------



## reed43 (Jul 21, 2006)

I printed from the web advertisment along with the 20% coupon and local store honored both. The Yuma Az store nad five on hand. This was last week, anded up about $32.00 plus tax.[V]


----------

